# Does anyone have a make of bike they're ashamed of ?



## deano69 (31 May 2011)

I bought my mountain bike back in 2005 from a cycles uk store but back then their bikes did'nt seem as good as todays bikes and all the makes like specialized, orange, trek etc etc were not on display then, but the bike I bought is a 24 speed Viking Targa DX mountain bike which at the time looked great.

It only came with a front disk brake mechanical too but the rear was v brake but effective at the time but it did have the rear disk brake mounting welded to frame should I want to change it. Eventually I did change it to a mechanical back and front then soon to these red hydraulics you see on it now but had to change rear wheel so bought a matching pair better than the stock ones.

As for tyres I bought the DMR moto's as they have a good grip on road and roll very fast and also handle dry trails well as long as its not too wet and sticky. The build quality of the bike is very good with shimano altus derailleurs and a KMC Z narrow chain which has only just been changed 6 yrs on after purchasing this bike and has not strecthed much but enough to cause some jumping.

The frame itself is brushed aluminium and clear laquered which looks the part and something you dont see on cheap bikes under £200 like this one was, but its very strong very light and the welding is spot on and neat and disk bracket very true as told lots are not. But the oversized forks weigh around 8.5 lbs and are clumsy and pretty useless so I have just bought a set of rockshox duel air ones for it after digging it out of spare room where its sat for a couple of years. 

Its just I see and get talking to lots of people on bikes from treks to specialised and all say thats a nice bike what make is it and when I say Viking they go oh right with a look to go with it ? am I missing something or is it fit for the bin as I quite like this bike as do many onlookers who have ridden it but when they notice name its same story oh Viking mmm..........

I have seen a very similar frame design as mine on several other bikes which is square to circular tubing and these others have ranged from cheap through to more expensive specialized bikes and I have thought about taking off my stickers and replacing with specialized or trek or just something I can feel better about, or am I just being paranoid and should just ignore the remarks I get as im in no position to buy a better bike due to redundancy but really dont need one as this old girl does the job fine.


----------



## stevetailor125 (31 May 2011)

I have a ridgeback adventure brought used so has scratches etc but I'm happy with it, if the bike does what you need it to do and you feel happy with it then stick with it.


----------



## smokeysmoo (31 May 2011)

Looks nice, and you clearly look after it in terms of cleaning and quality of replacement parts used. There is a huge amount of badge snobbery TBH, but I'd take no notice of any of it.

As long as you like it, (and you clearly do), just get out and ride it, but if it bugs you that much re-sticker it. Put some other decals on it, Marin perhaps looking at the tubing, and I'd bet you a quid that 99% of the badge snobs wouldn't have a clue.
Ride safe


----------



## BSRU (31 May 2011)

I bought a Saracen Vice yesterday, in a bit of a state but at five pounds cannot complain.


----------



## Hip Priest (31 May 2011)

I'm a little bit embarrassed about riding an Apollo, but I enjoy riding it, and it does what I need it to do (thus far). I've only had it a month, and though I'm tempted to upgrade already, I think I'm going to give it a year. Although according to some experts, it may not last that long.


----------



## deano69 (31 May 2011)

Thats good to know that its not just me then  

Being serious though I love this bike and it takes me where Ineed to go and back and yes its very well looked after with regular cleans ad relubes but cannot seem to find a chain to last anywhere near the 6 yrs the original did even the hg 40 got recently is starting to rust already after less than 2 months on bike and it dont have smooth changes onto each cog on cassette as original and also seems too wide and touches either side and makes a fine grating which is annoying but the shop where i bought said it will be better than original.....i think not, but have found a place local who do the kmc z chains for less than £10


----------



## pepecat (31 May 2011)

I have a (very) old Peugot steel frame horror of a thing. It's my N+1 and i HATE it. I put a nice comfy seat on it cos the other half and i share it and she's not a cyclist - does the Sky ride and that's about it. But the seat is rather wide, and rubs on my legs, and......moves from side to side when i cycle - don't laugh. I don't know why it does that cos the seatpost bolt is tight enough...but anyway. 

I use it to commute to work, and huff and puff around on its heavy twelve speed frame with great fat tyres.... but it sure as hell makes me appreciate the road bike!


----------



## Hacienda71 (31 May 2011)

I have 90's Daewoo   rigid mountain bike. Quite good spec but I have to confess to removing most of the decals a few years ago.


----------



## jackm (31 May 2011)

Hip Priest said:


> I'm a little bit embarrassed about riding an Apollo, but I enjoy riding it, and it does what I need it to do (thus far). I've only had it a month, and though I'm tempted to upgrade already, I think I'm going to give it a year. Although according to some experts, it may not last that long.


I too have Apollo, which I have been using for about 9 months now. Last Thursday it reached 1000 miles. Whilst its a heavy old tugger and needs regular adjustments of gears and brakes, nothing has fallen off or broken (yet). Still get blown away by the racing snakes though


----------



## smokeysmoo (31 May 2011)

pepecat said:


> It's my N+1 and i HATE it.



In the spirit of there being no such thing as a stupid question, what does N+1 stand for/mean?

[EDIT] Google to the resuce, how many bike should a cyclist own? n+1, where n = amount of bikes already owned


----------



## Cheule (1 Jun 2011)

I've got a CBR, cheap as chips but has twice its value of upgraded parts on it. Bit like a reliant robin outfitted with an XJ220 engine.


----------



## JBP (1 Jun 2011)

My bike is a Barracuda *wince*. I'm so ashamed I've taken all the stickers off to stop people being able to tell what make it is. The upside is easy identification should it get pinched (not that I'd really want it back)


----------



## YahudaMoon (1 Jun 2011)

Specialized and Trek make poor bikes. I would'nt worry about it. Enjoy your bike it looks cool. Id be on your bike anyday than be seen on a Secialized / Trek as most Specialized /Treks are made in factorys in Indonesia or where ever the cheapest labour is nowadays. Don't get me wrong Specialized / Trek make some good bikes though evertime I see one I think 'Rubbish bike'

I have a old Specialized and a GT roads bikes. Sprayed over the decal so no one knows what Im riding lol. Maybe its vanity lol ?

Prefer hand built Italian/Engilsh frames myself

Lovely MTB. I love it !


----------



## NormanD (1 Jun 2011)

In all respects Deano that's a very nice looking bike, I can tell from reading your report, you love to ride it, and that's whats important ... enjoying your leisure time cycling  

You can take any frame, throw a load of upgrade parts on it and what do you have, you have a better bike to ride on, but with the same name as before, so ignore what people comment on and continue what you're doing now ... enjoying cycling


----------



## Hip Priest (1 Jun 2011)

jackm said:


> Still get blown away by the racing snakes though



Me too. Though I did keep on behind me up a long, steep hill yesterday. Mind, he was probably filming me for youtube or something.


----------



## NormanD (1 Jun 2011)

Hip Priest said:


> Me too. *Though I did keep one behind me up a long, steep hill yesterday*. Mind, he was probably filming me for youtube or something.


Thank you HP you made a fine windbreak going up that hill, made my life so easy


----------



## Hip Priest (1 Jun 2011)

Haha! I was expecting an overtake and had my 'have you got a tow-rope?' quip all lined up.


----------



## lynol01 (1 Jun 2011)

some people on road bikes give me a strange look when they see me on my hybrid in full lycra but it makes it all the more enjoyable when i over take them. so don't worry what other people think just show them a clean set of heels when your out on your bike which i think looks spot on mate


----------



## Rouge Penguin (1 Jun 2011)

I have a Carrera hardtail. Bought it as i had some vouchers and thought it would be something different in the summer from my Road bike. Funnily, its the same spec as a friends branded bike and a couple of hundred quid cheaper. Dont be ashamed of what you ride, at least youre riding and its the user that make its better, not the sticker.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Jun 2011)

I sometimes ride a Mk III Strida. Whilst I'm not ashamed of it, it does provoke a lot of very extreme reactions from onlookers and other cyclists.


----------



## palinurus (1 Jun 2011)

Two Specialized bikes. As bikes they are fine, lot of 'em about though. Steel bikes with some wrinkly guy's name on the frame are better.


----------



## wiggydiggy (1 Jun 2011)

I sometimes _think_ I should be ashamed of my Carrera Subway as its a 'halfords' but its mine, and it does the job I need it to. Theres a wide range of bikes at work from brakeless BMX's (really!) to full on carbo-racers and none of my fellow riders seemed bothered so TBH I think being 'ashamed' of your bike is only something posers are bothered about.

Not that I'm suggesting anyone here is a poser


----------



## BrumJim (1 Jun 2011)

pepecat said:


> I have a (very) old Peugot steel frame horror of a thing. It's my N+1 and i HATE it. I put a nice comfy seat on it cos the other half and i share it and she's not a cyclist - does the Sky ride and that's about it. But the seat is rather wide, and rubs on my legs, and......moves from side to side when i cycle - don't laugh. I don't know why it does that cos the seatpost bolt is tight enough...but anyway.
> 
> I use it to commute to work, and huff and puff around on its heavy twelve speed frame with great fat tyres.... but it sure as hell makes me appreciate the road bike!




I had the same seat problem with my Peugeot Carbolite bike. Never found out what the problem was, but I think that the seat somehow rotates on the stem. Hated the bike so much that I got rid of it for free. Which started me on here and my daily commuting by bike. And Audax and Sportive rides. And meeting up to bash the hills of North Worcestershire monthly.


----------



## mog35 (1 Jun 2011)

I've currently got a Falcon Reactive which I bought last year. It may not be the fastest bike, or the lightest, or sexiest - and I'm sure quite a few people would regard it as a BSO - but I really like going out on it. It's got a couple of quirks and the odd thing needs repairing or adjusting from time to time, but what bike doesn't? It does me just fine.

If other people want to look down their nose at it or me, that's up to them. I don't particularly want to have anything to do with snobs and elitists anyway.

I used to have an Apollo bike from Halfords before this, and got a lot of mileage out of that too.

I'm considering getting a road bike soon. I'd keep my Falcon for commuting purposes and going to the shops, and keep the road bike for longer excursions.


----------



## supercooper (1 Jun 2011)

The best way you can improve that is to take it to a shop and part ex it for a road bike


----------



## Fiona N (1 Jun 2011)

I don't have one () but I would be very embarassed to own a Porsche bike


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Jun 2011)

mog35 said:


> I'd keep my Falcon for commuting purposes and going to the shops.



Good idea - perfect shops and pub bike mog!


----------



## kenatnam (1 Jun 2011)

I've got a Univega that I bought new in about 93/94 which I love to bits! Its taken me all over the country & to Holland 3 times on heavily loaded tours. I used to be slightly ashamed of it when in the comapny of the likes of Trek & Marin etc & all the new fangled hybrids till my local bike shop guy saw it & started enthusing how he used to race the exact same one in the 90's & how light steel frames were becoming sought after! I went away a happier man. Still like my Trek Valencia though.


----------



## HLaB (1 Jun 2011)

I couldn't care less what folk think of my bikes, my ridgeback is a bit of a beast but its reliable and does what I ask of it. Its predecessor was even more of a beast a black diamond atlanta (a make I've never seen anywhere other than the lbs where I bought it) it was mine though and I certainly wasn't ashamed of it either and again albeit slower it done everything I asked of it.


----------



## sabian92 (2 Jun 2011)

I have a Diamondback Hybrid (cost me 180 quid from JJB as well, so it's not even like it's a Halfords bike, it's a JJB bike....) and I love it to bits. It's my own form of transport - it's my freedom. I can go anywhere I like on it and it's free. I took the stickers off because when I used my Muc-Off Degreaser to clean it up a bit, it was eating through them, so I just took them off. The one on the front fork is still on, because the wire for my computer was too long so I had to gaffa tape the wire to the fork, but it doesn't make me ashamed. I learned to drive at 17 and I was desperate for a car (even though I started learning knowing I wouldn't be able to get a car for a number of years), but now having a bike has taken over that. I still love cars, but I don't feel the need to constantly want one even though I can drive. Instead I want a carbon road bike, although the girlfriend sees it as a bit of a waste 

That, and I have a little grin every time I go past people in cars because of the fortune they pay


----------

